# anyone have a wireless game cam



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking to buy me a wireless game cam that send pictures to your phone / email.. Anyone got one ?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

pigman25 said:


> Looking to buy me a wireless game cam that send pictures to your phone / email.. Anyone got one ?


I just sent back my HCO Panda after field testing it. The cheaper cameras (I'm assuming) use the older 2G network, which has a much weaker signal off the tower than the 3G and 4G signals. The 3 & 4G cameras are a lot more expensive.

My plot is about 1500 yards off of Hwy 29 near McDavid. Although I have enough signal to use voice, text, and internet on my iPhone (normally 2-4 bars), the Panda would not connect to the network at all. Sure, it would work at the top of the hill, but as soon as I went down into the draw where my plot is located, it lost all reception.

I was very disappointed that it didn't work for me, but I'm not going to buy a $500 camera then put it out in the woods to get stolen. I was reluctant to even put a $290 camera out there, but I was willing to risk it to save a two hour round trip to my plot.

If you get one, make sure you do all the field testing within the cellular company's cancellation window, so if it doesn't work, you can send it back and cancel the new line.

I am an AT&T customer, so my new unlimited text line under my plan was free; just required a two year contract on that line. I cancelled in time.

Good luck!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Check out Tailrazors' ad in the for sale section....


----------



## pharmasea (Jun 7, 2009)

*Covert*

I bought the Covert wireless cam a month ago. Takes great pictures, however, it has to be in an area with good signal even with booster antenna. It has been hit or miss as to whether it sends me pic. 
The signal at my lease in Alabama is very week even on cell phone, so cant complain too much about the camera. I have been getting about 1 pic in 12 that it takes sent to my cell phone. If you are in an area that has decent cell coverage I do recommend this camera, if not don't bother.
I have the 12 megapixel camera in when you download them to your computer the pics are great.


----------

